# A thank you to Planted Tank folks!



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like you're doing a great job with your tank, noconner. 
Lots of pearling on that lovely ground cover - show us a full tank shot - would love to see it.
And it's great you've stopped lurking & started posting - keep it up !


----------



## TheDoofWarrior (Oct 11, 2015)

what plant is that? I like its tiny round leaves.


----------



## chickadee (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes i want to know too what the plant.
Thanks.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2016)

noconnor29 said:


> I'm a long time lurker who only got serious about tanks recently, and I wanted to thank all the members of this community for contributing to such a powerful learning and inspiration tool.
> 
> I attribute any small success I have seen to your collective wisdom - please keep being great!


SECOND THAT!
the plant it's hemianthus callitrichoides

would love to see full shot!


----------



## dhsanti (Nov 15, 2013)

What light are you using

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## noconnor29 (Sep 25, 2015)

I really regret I never checked back on this, thanks for the feedback!

As Jeroen said, its HC. It's been great for me, but I had a tank fracture and I had to transplant as much as I could save. So it has some... attachment issues lol

Here are some updated pics as a thank you!: 



















For dhsanti: the light is an 20" Finnex Planted+. I really like it, but its very bright. Even with CO2 I keep a short photoperiod and still have a some algae


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2016)

That is one lush carpet!! Nicely done. 
What kind of light is on that tank and how deep is it? 

I've put mine in about a month and a half ago.
It's growing fine but do see some algae on it here and there, any ideas?


----------



## noconnor29 (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeroen said:


> That is one lush carpet!! Nicely done.
> 
> What kind of light is on that tank and how deep is it?
> 
> ...



How's it going after a month and a half? I had mine in a dry start for what seemed like forever... Once I filled the tank it seemed to spread pretty fast though.


The light is a Finnex planted+ 20". It's about 10" from the substrate on average.

As for ideas, the place to start is probably with what type of algae you have since different types come from different imbalances. 

A page I've often looked at is this: http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

My suggestion would be to try and find as many articles like that as you can, then look at similarities in their content. Once you find a few things to try, take it slow and try changing one variable at a time until you find what works.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2016)

I've trimmed them and they look a lot better already  
Its a rather deep tank so can't get them to pearl like they do usually. 
They do grow along the bottom though not even trying to grow up.


----------

